# First shoot is today!



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

hey all, my first indoor 3-d shoot is today at the local bow club, i am really excited to start up shootin again for the year, when do you guys start?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I start my outdoor 3D league tomorrow  Good luck in your shoot :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

my regular 5 spot shoot started today.... shot a 225 outta 225


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I shoot my fist team tournament for NASP next saturday.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

We have an ongoing vegas league every week. My first indoor spot tournament is in 2 weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a shoot in feb, but I'm still waiting on my bows


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

my first shoot is in about 3 weeks


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I start my outdoor 3D league tomorrow  Good luck in your shoot :thumbs_up


isnt there snow and wind and and really low temps in ny.
oh and i shot terribly, it was the first shoot of the year and that was probably the most ive shot since the begining of bow season, but still fun


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

deerburner said:


> isnt there snow and wind and and really low temps in ny.
> oh and i shot terribly, it was the first shoot of the year and that was probably the most ive shot since the begining of bow season, but still fun


It wasnt too windy, and it wasnt snowing. but yes, it was very cold haha.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

LUCKY!!!!! i wont start for a good while..unless i go to a sreen shoot


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

ill start indoor when my arrows are ready, i just got them in yesterday. My outdoor shoots start March 7th


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Shot a round of 3-D sunday shot 14up still dont have a sight tape on it still got some work so I will be there before season gets here


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

what do u mean 14up?


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> Shot a round of 3-D sunday shot 14up still dont have a sight tape on it still got some work so I will be there before season gets here


do you mean 14 points above all tens (or 7 twelves)?


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shooting 5 spots every week but my first outdoor 3d is the first weekend in feburary


----------

